

Wanna buy my startup Buddy Beers? - nerdben
https://www.sideprojectors.com/project/project/442/buddybeers-send-beers-to-your-friends

======
kylelibra
$40k? Seems steep.

~~~
nerdben
Ha. You have no clue how much went into that :)

